# New Radeon Omega Drivers (v3.8.273)



## Nyana (24. August 2006)

Die neuen OmegaDrivers für Radeon Karten, basierend auf dem ATI 6.7 Catalyst sind fertig und bieten wie immer die optimale Mischung aus Quality & Speed - ideal für Games, nicht für Benchmarks !!!

_*Hauptunterschiede zu den Standard-Catalyst Treibern von ATI*_:
Treiber sind optimiert für Spiele - nicht für Benchmarks
Mobility Chipsätze / Grafikkarten von ATI werden unterstüzt
Softmod für Non-Pro Karten auf Pro-Karten
spezieller OpenGL Treiber für Counter Strike
u.v.m.
Wie immer kompatibel zu allen ATI Radeon Karten, egal ob DDR, SDR, PCI, PCI-E, AGP, MOBILE, RETAIL, OEM oder 3RD PARTY.
All In Wonder Radeons 
Radeon 7x00/VE/LE 
Radeon 8500/LE 
Radeon 9x00/SE/PRO/XT/TX 
Radeon xX00/SE/Pro/XT/PE 
Radeon xX50/SE/Pro/XT/PE 
All Mobility Radeons (M6 and up)
ATI hat den Catalyst 6.8 released und Omegadrivers hat mit dem Omega Drivers (v3.8.273) gleich mit der bekannten für Gamer modifizierten Version nachgezogen. Welchen man benutzt ist wie immer Geschmackssache ...

*Features*:
Based on the Catalyst 6.7 Official drivers.
Added some fixes for x300/x600 chipsets on laptops.
Updated to Multires 1.57.
*Quellen*: »ATI« | »OmegaDrivers«


----------



## Magnolobo (1. September 2006)

Kann es sein, das der neue Omega nicht richtig funktioniert?
Hab eine HIS Radeon 9600XT 256MB drin und aktuelle Omega-Version scheint bei mir nicht zu funktionieren.
Hab deshalb die Vorgänger-Version laufen.

Der Omegatreiber ist in Verbindung mit ATI-Tray-Tools die perfekte Kombination für ATI-Chips.


----------



## Rascal (11. September 2006)

Ne Frage:

Hab atm die ATI-Treiber, und dem GPU und Memory mithilfe des ATI-Tool ein bisschen Beine gemacht.

Wenn ich auf die Omega-Treiber umsteige, kann ich dann die alten Werte lassen, oder sollte ich die Taktraten nochmals ermitteln?

So Long
Ras


----------



## Drahak (12. September 2006)

wirklich leistungssteigerungen sieht man nicht
ich habe eine x850 XT PE und naja, läuft nix besser, und ich habs auf diversen anderen games probiert.
da wow nen witz für mein system eigentlich ist ^^ ständig 85 fps xD


----------



## Rascal (12. September 2006)

Drahak schrieb:


> da wow nen witz für mein system eigentlich ist ^^ ständig 85 fps xD


Dann schalt mal die Auflösung auf mehr als 800*600 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Mir gehts eigentlich mehr um die Stabilität/Wärmeentwicklung
Kein bock ne GK zu verbraten...


----------



## Nyana (12. September 2006)

Magnolobo schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das der neue Omega nicht richtig funktioniert?
> Hab eine HIS Radeon 9600XT 256MB drin und aktuelle Omega-Version scheint bei mir nicht zu funktionieren.
> Hab deshalb die Vorgänger-Version laufen.
> 
> Der Omegatreiber ist in Verbindung mit ATI-Tray-Tools die perfekte Kombination für ATI-Chips.



Kann ich Dir nicht beantworten, da ich zum einen nach 3 Jahren mal wieder auf NVidia gegangen bin, weil es halt ne 7900er für AGP gibt, aber 'ne X1900 nicht .. ich habe vorher eine X80XT Platinum Edition gehabt und die immer nur nach Vorgabe betrieben, daher kann ich Dir nichts über das Verhalten beim overclocken sagen, sorry.


----------



## GreyDeath (25. September 2006)

Ich hatte bei mir auch den Eindruck, dass die Graka mit den Omegatreibern in WoW zumindest besser lief.
Hab ne X850 Pro in meiner Maschine.
Allerdings wurde irgendeine Komponete von der Graka nicht mitinstalliert und schlug in der Systemsteuerung als Unbekannte Hardware auf.
Nach dem ich die ATI-Treiber wieder installiert habe, war wieder alles da.

Wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe, hatte er irgendwelche Probleme mit dem Display bzw. den zwei Anschlüssen an der Graka (DVI und Standard-VGA).

Keine Ahnung, ob das eine "Besonderheit" von meinem System ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin wieder auf die Originaltreiber gegangen und habe nun die gleichen fps Werte in WoW wie mit den Omegatreibern.

Leider hab ich mit beiden Treibern immer noch z.T. sehr schwankende fps-Werte ... Aber es ist mit den neusten Treibern auf jeden Fall stabiler als mit den älteren.


----------

